
Uploading files which method you prefer? - jamongkad

======
jamongkad
Hi guys I've been wondering where would be the best place to upload files such
as photos, music, videos and etc? into the file system? or database?

This pretty much answers my question but what do the wizards here in YC think?
<http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2006/10/15/binaries-belong-in-the-database-
too>

~~~
SwellJoe
Actually, many YC wizards disagree with that article in its entirety. In many
cases, not only do binaries not belong in the database, nothing else does.

In short: It depends on your application, and probably only you can know for
sure (and then probably only with experimentation).

------
gibsonf1
I'm thinking that Amazon's S3 is getting hard to beat for storage, especially
with their recent price reduction. We plan to go that route with our app,

~~~
jamongkad
But didn't S3 go down some time ago? How does that say for reliability?

------
coolnewtoy
I like yousendit.com for transferring files from one place to another.

